

Ask HN: API for sending snailmail/postcard - wurzelgogerer

Does anyone know of an API that allows me to send customized postcards or letters?<p>I have found the following sites already but I am wondering if anyone had some experience or found some good solutions.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.postalmethods.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;click2mail.com&#x2F;<p>All I need to send out is a simple n-digit code or so. No images or anything. Very very simple.
======
t0
How much volume now and in the future? I may be able to help you out.

